# Oddities



## Wheeled Relics (May 23, 2015)

Early S Frame ?

Authentic or fraud? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261898039432


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 23, 2015)

That's so cool!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 23, 2015)

Too bad the original style fasteners are new....
And saddle is not original to the bicycle.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 23, 2015)

I have yet to see ANYTHING on this bicycle that is old... perhaps someone can enlighten me?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 23, 2015)

It's a mystery....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2015)

I remember a similar bike being discussed here a couple years ago. I think it's legit, tho this one has been "restored"


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 23, 2015)

This is probably half the asking price of the Mystery S bicycle....


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2015)

I've seen and know of a bunch of these. And I have seen them on ebay before. This seller put a lot of money into this bike.... Most likely more then it's worth....


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2015)

Has anyone ever ridden one of those? Looks like it would be a full time job riding it with an accident just waiting to happen. Alignment and balance is crucial.


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Has anyone ever ridden one of those? Looks like it would be a full time job riding it with an accident just waiting to happen. Alignment and balance is crucial.




I wouldn't trust riding one.


----------



## vincev (May 24, 2015)

that front axle assembly scares me.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2015)

vincev said:


> that front axle assembly scares me.




It looks like it might be a little webbly. So the rear wheel mounting looks okay to you?   One little road rut and that cool ride would be trashed.


----------



## kingsilver (May 24, 2015)

Did Vespa copy the front and rear axle design?


----------



## JOEL (May 25, 2015)

Who made it?


----------

